# Snowblower tuneup question



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i had a clint drop off a honda snowblower model HS-621 electric start Honda OHV engine 
4 cycle anyway he said it would not start mostly cause the fuel was not drained from last year.Well I got it plugged the starter in and it fired right up runs and sounds good.so I replaced the sparkplug and changed the oil but I wonder If I should rebuld the carb anyways just to make sure.it starts each time either by starter or on the first pull.What you think Should I rebuld the carb anyway.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

if it runs fine and sarts on the first few pull dont replace it


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

You might at least consider replacing the fuel for the client or advise them to drain and replace the fuel since carburetor rehab is the standard fix if it doesn't run, and if you don't rehab the carb, tell the client or even ask the client if they want it done and whether you advise it or not - i.e. giving the client a choice could be good for business.

-- Tom


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

You didn't mention the fuel filter. A couple bucks invested there would be logical-and yes do drain out that gas. Its likely since it runs that the client put in Stabil gas additive (good news) but a half year old gas is never good.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well theres no filter that I can see.theres new gas in it and its ready to go.replaced the plug and changed the oil (4 cycle)so its all set really. he said he may have givin up too soon trying to start it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I always drain the gas for the summer, but if it's running fine, I'd just make sure you don't forget the next time. No point in rebuilding the carb if it's working.


----------

